
Ask HN: What does the iphone actually encrypt? - DanBlake
Today I ran across of a recent video ( https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=Jk7GaO_vAW8 ) which shows someone using siri to bypass the passcode and be able to access all photos and contacts. Shouldnt this be impossible according to apple? I thought the only way to unlock this data was with the correct PIN. What other data might also be unencrypted?
======
runjake
Refer to the iOS Security Guide [1], starting on page 10.

1\.
[https://www.apple.com/business/docs/iOS_Security_Guide.pdf](https://www.apple.com/business/docs/iOS_Security_Guide.pdf)

